# Sweet and Sour Pork... Asian Secret?



## winston2020 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, you see, I love sweet and sour pork. And all the Asian restaurants I've ever been to all seem to have, more or less, the same recipe for it. One that has thus eluded me. 
I've tried to make my own with various recipies I've found in books, and online, but it never tastes the way they make it.
I think maybe they all buy the same brand of sweet and sour sauce or something? Is there anyone who happens to know what I'm talking about, or even better have a recipe that may be what I'm looking for?


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

The secret to sweet n sour pork is....(drumroll please...)

It's not ASIAN!!!! :roll::roll::lol::crazy::lips:

Sorry can't help you. Hope someone comes by with more help than I've been!


----------



## romany123 (Jul 14, 2006)

Winston

The vast majority of Chinese restaurants, (in fact, the sadness there is, that it is not just Chinese restaurants) buy in ready-made sauces.
Sweet and sour in China, is always made fresh in the kitchen. The recipe below, I have been using for many years and think, it is hard to beat.


Sweet and sour sauce 
Three tablespoons, of rice vinegar. 
Three Tbs of sugar. (Or you could use the equivalent in honey)
Half a teaspoon of salt.
One Tbs dark soy sauce. 
Two Tbs of tomato purée.
One quarter of a teaspoon of puréed ginger ( I like to use fresh) 

Method

Heat the vinegar in a sauce pan over a low heat and dissolve the sugar in it. 
Add the remaining ingredients to the saucepan stirring well, and bring to the simmer and turn off the Hob. 
I like to let this cool and refrigerate until required. Great with, spare ribs, pork and chicken.

Stirfried all the ingredients, and add the sauce at the end of the cooking stage. Heat through for a further 30 seconds or so, and served

Note 
You can use honey,White sugar,Or dark brown Muscadet sugar.Try experimenting and adjustingThe ingredientsTo your particular palate.

Hope this helps 
Regards Dave


----------



## sarinxr (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok ok.. I'm not Chinese but at least I'm 100% Asian. My mum has been cooking this delicious sweet n sour pork (chicken, prawns,etc) for more than 20 years. Our family secret is using pineapple syrup. Yes. You hear it from me. Not orange juice or some other alternatives. 
As for the rest of the recipe, it's pretty much according to individual tastes. 
Here are the ingredients:
Pork (with little fats included as it will be more tender)
Peppers
Pineapples (from tin), cubed
Onions

Marinate Pork: S&P, (another secret) Cornflour and sesame oil (optional)

Sauce:
Sugar (not particular preference, no difference)
Vinegar (Balsamic tastes the best!)
Tomato ketchup (yes not puree.. doesn't taste the same)
Salt or light soya sauce
Pineapple syrup (from tin)
Little water (if you like runny sauce)

The method for cooking it is nothing special. Enjoy! 
You will not find this recipe in any cookbook, it comes from my mama's!


----------

